

Apple wins patent on 3D projector that needs no glasses - Garbage
http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/369879/apple_wins_patent_3d_projector_needs_no_glasses/

======
Garbage
Direct link to the patent - [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=7,843,449.PN.&OS=PN/7,843,449&RS=PN/7,843,449)

